# Ballistics chart, I should not have to ask



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

http://www.hornady.com/story.php?s=198

I understand the chart easily enough, but how would I decide my drop if I was +2 at 100? or +1? I realize that somewhere in school I should have learned something that would help me figure this out! But I can't seem to remember. I am looking at the 30-30 specifically. I don't, and wouldn't sight in at +3, like many other north woods hunters I shoot most of the deer I harvest inside of 100 yards. I have it at +1 at 100, so where would I be at 200 you think?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

-1.8


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Not sure I would shoot a 30-30 200 yds at a deer to be totally honest. I have seen other ballistic charts on the web that will specifally tell you the drop at different yardages and the energy at those yardages as well. Good luck.

Ganzer


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep -1.8, according to that chart it drops 2.8 inches between 100 and 200 yards. If you are +1 at 100 and subtract 2.8 it gives you -1.8


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

MERGANZER said:


> Not sure I would shoot a 30-30 200 yds at a deer to be totally honest. I have seen other ballistic charts on the web that will specifally tell you the drop at different yardages and the energy at those yardages as well. Good luck.
> 
> Ganzer


Leverevolution has really perked up the 30-30 cartridge.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

NoWake said:


> Yep -1.8, according to that chart it drops 2.8 inches between 100 and 200 yards. If you are +1 at 100 and subtract 2.8 it gives you -1.8


Is it that simple?


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Sam22 said:


> Is it that simple?



Yep.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Sam22 said:


> Is it that simple?


yep, in this case it is. Just think of it as shifting the zero on your basic number line. 

Obviously you know these are just advertised ballistics from the manufacturer which may or may not be accurate, but that is another topic.


----------



## buckshot-0 (Nov 14, 2005)

NoWake said:


> Yep -1.8, according to that chart it drops 2.8 inches between 100 and 200 yards. If you are +1 at 100 and subtract 2.8 it gives you -1.8


 Seems to me if you dropped from [email protected] to +1, you just lowered the sight roughly 2 MOA, which is around 4 in @ 200 yds. So my guess is -3.8( according to the chart). I could be wrong but this makes more sense to me.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Sam22 said:


> Is it that simple?


Sort of. Computer generated software programs and real world shooting are rarely on the same precise page.. It will give you general idea, but it is best to shoot at 200 yards and see exactly where it is your hitting.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

buckshot-0 said:


> Seems to me if you dropped from [email protected] to +1, you just lowered the sight roughly 2 MOA, which is around 4 in @ 200 yds. So my guess is -3.8( according to the chart). I could be wrong but this makes more sense to me.


Once the point of impact is set, the Minute of angle is no longer a factor.


----------



## buckshot-0 (Nov 14, 2005)

NoWake said:


> Once the point of impact is set, the Minute of angle is no longer a factor.


 I took it as he wanted to adjust his POI from 3" high to 1" high at 100 yds .


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

figures dont lie, only liars figure............

just shoot the dam thing and let us know who is 'right' 

You shouldnt take a chance at missing/wounding a deer without first making that shot at a paper target before using a live target, I dont care what the excuse(s) are, its that simple in my opinion.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

hunt-n-fool said:


> figures dont lie, only liars figure............
> 
> just shoot the dam thing and let us know who is 'right'
> 
> You shouldnt take a chance at missing/wounding a deer without first making that shot at a paper target before using a live target, I dont care what the excuse(s) are, its that simple in my opinion.


It would be the same as bore-sighting a new scope and then going hunting with it. Bad idea!


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

How much effect does being elevated have on BD? I know what my BD is out to 400yds with my .308 but I have never checked it when elevated 20+ feet up in a tree stand.

CB


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

The farther you shoot, the less the effect.......... so at 400, not much, at 40, more so.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I decided to run my Exbal program on the 30/30 Federal Power Shock 150 grain soft point factory load to check on drops according to factory velocity and bullet B.C. Of course their velocity may be +/- depending on barrel length and a list of other factors. The drops were not as bad as I would have thought for the 30-30.

Sighted in at 100 yards in 40 degree weather and 65% humidity the drops are as follows:

150: -2.5"
200: -7.2" with energy at 919 ft lbs.

The wind drift with such a low BC bullet was great with a 10 MPH winf from 3:00 O'clock.

150: 4.7"
200: 7.6"

If a shooter depends on the ballistic charts on their box of ammunition they will eventually blow a leg off a deer. They must confirm the drops.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

buckshot-0 said:


> I took it as he wanted to adjust his POI from 3" high to 1" high at 100 yds .


I was trying to figure out a way to explain why you were wrong, and in doing so, I figured out you were right and I was wrong. Ooops LOL The muzzle isn't moving up straight up and down, we are in a sense rotating the curve from the muzzle roughly 2 MOA like you said. Roughly 4" in 200 yds. Which is much closer to what wadevb1 got with his program. 

Like others have said though, punching holes in paper at those distances is the only way to get real numbers.


----------



## buckshot-0 (Nov 14, 2005)

NoWake said:


> I was trying to figure out a way to explain why you were wrong, and in doing so, I figured out you were right and I was wrong. Ooops LOL The muzzle isn't moving up straight up and down, we are in a sense rotating the curve from the muzzle roughly 2 MOA like you said. Roughly 4" in 200 yds. Which is much closer to what wadevb1 got with his program.
> 
> Like others have said though, punching holes in paper at those distances is the only way to get real numbers.


 LOL I was was just trying to answer the original question and I shoulda just stated, that like everyone else is saying, if you don't know and don't practice, Don't try it on a deer. Sam, Please don't substitute a chart for real world practice.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Soooo I am confused..... it's not that simple is what were getting at right? I didn't think it was...


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

No! It is simple. Practice to see what is for real rather than what is expected. Have fun and become familiar with your fire arm.


----------

